
How to Find Bugs in Giant Software Programs - peter123
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/23548/
======
icefox
"So how are errors distributed among these programs? It would be easy to
assume that the errors are evenly distributed per 1000 lines of code,
regardless of the size of the program."

WTF

~~~
mahmud
that's arXiv for you, scientific publication without the peer review.

